# Redcliffe this weekend



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I currently intend going out from Queens beach boat ramp at about 3.00pm Sunday arvo till dark all going well.

The weather looks pretty good all weekend and through to next week. The best bites have been very early morning or dusk. So if your interested I might see you out there. If you rather go some other time please post up I'm sure there will be someone to keep you company. 

Next weekend should be good to, with the new moon on Monday the 13th, Redcliffe always fish's well for snapper around the new moon.


----------



## Geoff (May 29, 2007)

I'm thinking of going to Redcliffe early tomorrow morning.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

G'day Paul
I'm working tomorrow, I see you're still getting a few nice Squire each trip. Goodluck. The D.I. trip was a good weekend, but I couldn't convince myself to brave the surf alone.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Let us know how ya went Geoff, looks like it was a good morning in the bay.



JD said:


> G'day Paul
> I'm working tomorrow, I see you're still getting a few nice Squire each trip. Goodluck. The D.I. trip was a good weekend, but I couldn't convince myself to brave the surf alone.


Ya big woose, I'm sure your mates wouldn't laugh too much if you fell off on the way in.
Actually going out Sunday arvo, so if you can make it drop by, other than that next weekend should be good with the new moon.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Ok, this time I've read the post correctly. Sunday arvo might be good. Hope to see you then.


----------



## Fishpod (Oct 11, 2006)

Paul,
I may join you on this trip. What channel on UHF do you use? You planning bait, plastics or both?

Thanks


----------



## Hard_Yakkin (May 23, 2007)

Paul,
Wife's birthday on Sunday so you know how that goes... Planning on 1 or 2 sneaky midweek sessions this coming week if anyone's up for it. Prob Wednesday or Friday

Good Luck

Mick


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Hope to see you blokes out there. I will be the ugly bugger in the overloaded swing.......Oh dont get me get me confused with other ugly bugger on a swing....john (JD) :lol:

The forecast is north east sea breezes this arvo so if they get it right should be a nice afternoon out there. I will probably go for a big paddle to a reef out about 1.6 km's NE from the ramp and then come in close for the main bite period ( between 5 and 6 pm).........depends on the wind and conditions. Most of the fish seem to be caught between 200 and 500 mtrs out from the ramp.
I usually use plastics and maybe run a live bait out as I drift fish.

Mick will definitely try to get out there during the week but dont know which day yet.


----------



## Hard_Yakkin (May 23, 2007)

How'd you guys go? It's gunna be Thursday afternoon late and/or Friday morning and late for me.

Happy for others to join in...

cheers

Mick


----------

